# Took Riley to a local show



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I rode Ri in a go as you please, walk jog lope and western command class today... He got a 2 in the walk jog, 4th in the walk jog lope, our lope needs some really serious help, it's not even a canterlope yet kind of more like a sonic boom around the ring... but it was cute and he actually did slow down into somewaht of a controlled lope in the last class. He got a 2nd in the command class. I had never done a command class before so I didn't know how it worked... We started off and the first command jog and then halt, at the halt someone got called to the center of the ring and then they called for a lope and someone got called in so it was really kind of neat. I'm assuming the most important part for that is your transitions? I had fun though. I forgot my sunscreen though.... Anyway... that's my update for today..... I'll post pix as soon as I get them...


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We've never done a show, even a fun show  They sound like so much fun. Congratulations on your wins!


----------



## Filly213 (May 26, 2008)

yeah that definitely sounds like fun! and i'm glad that you guys had fun there too, and you'll improve as you go along!


----------

